# icd 9



## arizona1 (Nov 23, 2010)

how would you code, cryptic tonsils?
thank you


----------



## JulesofColorado (Nov 23, 2010)

Cryptic in the case of the tonsils refers simply to the tonsillar crypts which are little pit-like depressions in the tonsils. The word "cryptic" comes from the Greek "kryptos" meaning hidden or concealed. Thus, cryptic tonsillitis may be concealed because it is down in the pits (of the tonsil) and may not be causing apparent symptoms. 

So, I would code this as 463 unless stated as chronic, in which case would be coded as 474.00.


----------

